# A Little Gem Of A Musical Find I Thought I Would Share



## sonyman

HI as many of you know I spent 25 years or more of my long life as a DJ/Re mixer the DJ work was constant the remixing is a hobby but it keeps me out of trouble sometimes.

Anyway I just joined a site which among st other things gave me access to stuff I never dreamed that I could get access to. Some of you will know what a Multi track recorder is well in the early days they were 4 track then 8 then 16,32.48,64 and upward they were limited by hardware and the amount of tracks that could fit on a tape,Well now they are software and you can have 1000 tracks if you want there is really no limit.

Anyway to get back to the point I have access to some original multi tracks as in for example Queen Bohemian Rhapsody all 24 tracks all separated into their separate parts,So what you may say,What I find the most interesting in is how the song was mixed although they are all separate tracks they are all at the same volume and panned center this changes the song totally and you can mute certain parts and pan different parts around and adjust the volumes and add different EQ and make the song sound very different,This may not be a big deal to some but to others its fascinating.I have spent hours just messing around with songs there is loads out there and its very interesting hearing all the separate parts of songs that we know and love.

A list of the Multi track songs I have so far is below.

Bark At The Moon - Ozzie

Born To Run - Bruce Springsteen

Freedom - J Hendrix

Smoke On The Water - D Purple

Wish You Were Here - P Floyd

Beat It - M Jackson

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen

Killer Queen - Queen

Under Pressure - Queen & D Bowie

We Are The Champions

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor

All My Life - Flo Rider

Genie In A Bottle

Girls On Film - Duran Duran

Hungry Like The Wolf - Duran Duran

Rio - Duran Duran

Hotel California - Eagles

Is This Love - Bob Marley

My Sharona - The Knack

Don't Speak - No Doubt

It's My Life - No Doubt

Where Do We Go - No Mercy

Not fair - Lilly Allen

The Fear - Lilly Allen

Some Might Say - Oasis

Wonder wall - Oasis

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

White Wedding - Billy Idol

Riders On The Storm

Sgt Pepper - Beatles

With A Little Help - Beatles

Pretty Fly - Offspring

Welcome To The Jungle - Guns & Roses

Obviously these are not all my first choice but not everything is available and some are only in 4 track or 8 some are 24 tracks so you have loads of control over the songs.

I just didn't know if anyone else would find this interesting.


----------



## PaulBoy

Hi Phil - Yes that does sound interesting - Presume you are messing around with these tracks on your computer? - So what software (or hardware) do you need?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## sonyman

PaulBoy said:


> Hi Phil - Yes that does sound interesting - Presume you are messing around with these tracks on your computer? - So what software (or hardware) do you need?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Well I prefer Sony Acid Pro but there are some free audio editors out there like Audicity which do the same thing and allow you to play I am not allowed to repost the links but I can tell you where to join and have a nice few hours playing being Pete Waterman or George Martin or any other of that ilk,Its amazing what you can do when you play around with songs.


----------



## squareleg

That's pretty interesting stuff - is it legal? I mean, I would imagine most of these guys would protect their original material against it falling into the wrong hands!  If it _*is*_ legal, I wouldn't mind having a listen myself...

In answer to Paul's question - if you have a Mac, then you could do it in GarageBand, which comes free with OSX. Other than that, I guess even Audacity would suffice... but the better gear would be Logic Audio (or Pro) or Cubase or something. There are a few good apps out there. Hth.


----------



## Tom Radford

Does that mean you could take out a certain part, eg in my case the drum part and then play your own version over the top?

Cos that would be awsome if I could hold of some of those!


----------



## sonyman

squareleg said:


> That's pretty interesting stuff - is it legal? I mean, I would imagine most of these guys would protect their original material against it falling into the wrong hands!  If it _*is*_ legal, I wouldn't mind having a listen myself...
> 
> In answer to Paul's question - if you have a Mac, then you could do it in GarageBand, which comes free with OSX. Other than that, I guess even Audacity would suffice... but the better gear would be Logic Audio (or Pro) or Cubase or something. There are a few good apps out there. Hth.


Well the stuff is available free and providing you dont try to use any of the material to publish your own stuff then yes its legal as all you are doing is listening to a song and changing it for your own pleasure.

I would have thought that the artists dont care as youre only listening to a song,I should imagine they would prefer it if it was a paid for download but tahts a whole other ball game I dont want to get into right now.


----------



## squareleg

Tom Radford said:


> Does that mean you could take out a certain part, eg in my case the drum part and then play your own version over the top?
> 
> Cos that would be awsome if I could hold of some of those!


Yes. 

Edit: depending on the level of track separation. If the drums are all 'grouped', or you have access to all the tracks separately, then definitely yes.


----------



## sonyman

Tom Radford said:


> Does that mean you could take out a certain part, eg in my case the drum part and then play your own version over the top?
> 
> Cos that would be awsome if I could hold of some of those!


Yes or add other parts in as well,For exapmle you could mute the key board parts and record your own parts and play it back or add drums or add background vox its amazing really and great fun.

Can you imagine playing Hotel California in the car with your background vocals in the song cool or what.

If anyone wants this stuff PM me and ill tell you where it is  there are loads more as well this is just the stuff I got


----------



## squareleg

sonyman said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty interesting stuff - is it legal? I mean, I would imagine most of these guys would protect their original material against it falling into the wrong hands!  If it _*is*_ legal, I wouldn't mind having a listen myself...
> 
> In answer to Paul's question - if you have a Mac, then you could do it in GarageBand, which comes free with OSX. Other than that, I guess even Audacity would suffice... but the better gear would be Logic Audio (or Pro) or Cubase or something. There are a few good apps out there. Hth.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the stuff is available free and providing you dont try to use any of the material to publish your own stuff then yes its legal as all you are doing is listening to a song and changing it for your own pleasure.
> 
> I would have thought that the artists dont care as youre only listening to a song,I should imagine they would prefer it if it was a paid for download but tahts a whole other ball game I dont want to get into right now.
Click to expand...

So - is it on a site? You can post a link, as it's not watch-related.


----------



## sonyman

squareleg said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty interesting stuff - is it legal? I mean, I would imagine most of these guys would protect their original material against it falling into the wrong hands!  If it _*is*_ legal, I wouldn't mind having a listen myself...
> 
> In answer to Paul's question - if you have a Mac, then you could do it in GarageBand, which comes free with OSX. Other than that, I guess even Audacity would suffice... but the better gear would be Logic Audio (or Pro) or Cubase or something. There are a few good apps out there. Hth.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the stuff is available free and providing you dont try to use any of the material to publish your own stuff then yes its legal as all you are doing is listening to a song and changing it for your own pleasure.
> 
> I would have thought that the artists dont care as youre only listening to a song,I should imagine they would prefer it if it was a paid for download but tahts a whole other ball game I dont want to get into right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So - is it on a site? You can post a link, as it's not watch-related.
Click to expand...

It is on a site but I don't want to publicize it too much just in case but pm me and I'll hook you up

I have pmed the info to most of you on here now


----------



## Tom Radford

Awesome, thanks for that.

I'll only use it for practice on my electric drum kit. I usually play along to songs on my ipod, but you gotta play what the drummer is playing, other wise it sounds awful. This way I can make up my own grooves! When I get some new earphones I can anyhow :cry2:


----------



## mel

Well yes, interesting, the mind boggles at the technology involved - but is the music getting any better for having 1000 tracks available to play with? h34r:

If'n you ain't got the basics of being able to play/sing, then no amount of multi-tracking will do much for you except obfuscate how bad you are? :huh:








I well remember going into studio (Biggar's in Glasgow) and recording direct onto shellac - no re-takes 'cos the disc would only record once - so when 15/7.5 ips 1/4 inch tape came along, courtesy of Ferrograph, Revox, Grundig and others, we thought we were in heaven, my God, you could listen to it and decide if it was good enough - with a set of mics and a wee mixer you could even record it yourself till you got it right. :yes:

Phil Sonyman, have you ever even "heard" of a wire recorder? We used one of these as a rehearsal recorder in the 50's, when I played in the last of the Glasgow Big Bands - we recorded what we rehearsed, then played it back to see what we sounded like. Here's a link for those interested. :lol:

Those were the days :yes: [but they were a b*gger when the wire snagged and kinked, it moved at ISTR around 30 ins per sec, so when it kinked it did so big time :wallbash: ]


----------



## sonyman

mel said:


> Well yes, interesting, the mind boggles at the technology involved - but is the music getting any better for having 1000 tracks available to play with? h34r:
> 
> If'n you ain't got the basics of being able to play/sing, then no amount of multi-tracking will do much for you except obfuscate how bad you are? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I well remember going into studio (Biggar's in Glasgow) and recording direct onto shellac - no re-takes 'cos the disc would only record once - so when 15/7.5 ips 1/4 inch tape came along, courtesy of Ferrograph, Revox, Grundig and others, we thought we were in heaven, my God, you could listen to it and decide if it was good enough - with a set of mics and a wee mixer you could even record it yourself till you got it right. :yes:
> 
> Phil Sonyman, have you ever even "heard" of a wire recorder? We used one of these as a rehearsal recorder in the 50's, when I played in the last of the Glasgow Big Bands - we recorded what we rehearsed, then played it back to see what we sounded like. Here's a link for those interested. :lol:
> 
> Those were the days :yes: [but they were a b*gger when the wire snagged and kinked, it moved at ISTR around 30 ins per sec, so when it kinked it did so big time :wallbash: ]


Not heard of that before but i do remeber revox B77s and reel to rerel and those old fashioned tape echo machines that used to jsut go round and round HA HA.And no it doent sound better the more tracks you have just over produced


----------



## mrteatime

mel said:


> Well yes, interesting, the mind boggles at the technology involved - but is the music getting any better for having 1000 tracks available to play with? h34r:
> 
> *If'n you ain't got the basics of being able to play/sing, then no amount of multi-tracking will do much for you except obfuscate how bad you are?* :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I well remember going into studio (Biggar's in Glasgow) and recording direct onto shellac - no re-takes 'cos the disc would only record once - so when 15/7.5 ips 1/4 inch tape came along, courtesy of Ferrograph, Revox, Grundig and others, we thought we were in heaven, my God, you could listen to it and decide if it was good enough - with a set of mics and a wee mixer you could even record it yourself till you got it right. :yes:
> 
> Phil Sonyman, have you ever even "heard" of a wire recorder? We used one of these as a rehearsal recorder in the 50's, when I played in the last of the Glasgow Big Bands - we recorded what we rehearsed, then played it back to see what we sounded like. Here's a link for those interested. :lol:
> 
> Those were the days :yes: [but they were a b*gger when the wire snagged and kinked, it moved at ISTR around 30 ins per sec, so when it kinked it did so big time :wallbash: ]


ah, the magic of multi-tracking....it can hide a multitude of sins.....pro -tools was the best thing that happened to the music industry....get it on the hard drive, manipulate it, play with it.....brilliant stuff...

i love it when you can strip down music from the layers....one of the best versions of bowies space oddity ive heard, is just the 4 track of bowie/accostic guitar, bass and drums....


----------



## foztex

Sounds very cool Phil, I'd love a PM if you could, cheers.

Mel, brilliant, love the wire recorder site. I've never seen one in the flesh but had heard stories. I used to have a hoot as a kid with old 1/4 inches, The oldest stuff I've worked on professionally was 2 inch quad video tape, that too had silly transport speeds and rather dangerous/hilarious results on failure.

Andy


----------



## William_Wilson

Oh digital! That opens up a whole can of worms.   Analouge blah blah blah this, headroom blah blah blah that, and saturation blah blah blah something else. :lol:

For you sonyman, my example of the tail end of the golden age of Sony four track (circa 1977). 










Good for playback and simple bouncing.

A more useful Dokorder four track (circa 1974).










Just to keep things HiFi, let's throw in some 70's noise reduction. 










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

mel said:


> Phil Sonyman, have you ever even "heard" of a wire recorder? We used one of these as a rehearsal recorder in the 50's, when I played in the last of the Glasgow Big Bands - we recorded what we rehearsed, then played it back to see what we sounded like. Here's a link for those interested. :lol:
> 
> Those were the days :yes: [but they were a b*gger when the wire snagged and kinked, it moved at ISTR around 30 ins per sec, so when it kinked it did so big time :wallbash: ]


It's surprising some of the old wire recordings that were transferred to tape in the 60's and 70's. It's funny how some of the older well played original material was full of spices. I saw a bit of the old equipment in surplus stores when I was a teenager. 

Later,

William


----------



## sonyman

I used to have this little lot in my bedroom.





































oh those were the days


----------



## Tom Radford

That Tascam portastudio takes me back!

My brother bought one of those about 15 years ago and we used to record our little jam sessions in the front room. I'd play the drums and he was on guitar. We only had one mic, so we hung it up in the middle of the room over the lightshade and then he would plug the guitar straight in.

Got some pretty good stuff out of that old girl!


----------



## sonyman

just found a site with all these multitracks OH WOW

30 Seconds To Mars - Attack.mogg

30 Seconds To Mars - The Kill.mogg

88 - Sons and Daughters.mogg

Abnormality - Visions.mogg

ACDC - Let There Be Rock.mogg

Acro-Brats - Day Late, Dollar Short.mogg

Aerosmith - Train Kept A Rollin' (COVER).mogg

Aerosmith - Train Kept A-Rollin' (cover).mogg

AFI - Girl's Not Grey.mogg

Airbourne - Running Wild.mogg

Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know.mogg

Alice in Chains - Man in the Box.mogg

All That Remains - Chiron.mogg

All That Remains - This Calling.mogg

All That Remains - Two Weeks.mogg

All-American Rejects - Dirty Little Secret.mogg

All-American Rejects - Move Along.mogg

Allman Brothers Band - Ramblin' Man.mogg

Anarchy Club - Blood Doll.mogg

Anarchy Club - Get Clean.mogg

Angels & Airwaves - It Hurts.mogg

Angels and Airwaves - It Hurts.mogg

At The Gates - Blinded By Fear.mogg

Authority Zero - No Regrets.mogg

Avenged Sevenfold - Afterlife.mogg

Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy.mogg

Avenged Sevenfold - Critical Acclaim.mogg

B-52's - Roam.mogg

Bad Company - Shooting Star.mogg

Bang Camaro - Night Lies.mogg

Bang Camaro - Pleasure (Pleasure).mogg

Bang Camaro - Rock Rebellion.mogg

Beastie Boys - Sabotage.mogg

Beastie Boys - So What'cha Want.mogg

Beck - E-Pro.mogg

Between the Buried and Me - Prequel to the Sequel.mogg

Bikini Kill - Rebel Girl.mogg

Billy Idol - White Wedding, Part 1.mogg

Black Crowes - Hard to Handle.mogg

Black Sabbath - N.I.B. (COVER).mogg

Black Sabbath - N.I.B..mogg

Black Sabbath - Paranoid (COVER).mogg

Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf.mogg

Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf (COVER).mogg

Black Sabbath - War Pigs.mogg

Black Sabbath - War Pigs (COVER).mogg

Blacktide - Shockwave.mogg

Blink 182 - All The Small Things.mogg

Blink 182 - Dammit.mogg

Blondie - Call Me.mogg

Blondie - Hanging On The Telephone.mogg

Blondie - One Way or Another.mogg

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper.mogg

Blur - Beetlebum (COVER).mogg

Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue.mogg

Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer.mogg

Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive.mogg

Boston - Foreplay-Long Time.mogg

Boston - Hitch A Ride.mogg

Boston - More Than A Feeling.mogg

Boston - Peace Of Mind.mogg

Boston - Rock And Roll Band.mogg

Boston - Smokin'.mogg

Boston - Something About You.mogg

Breaking Wheel - Shoulder to the Plow.mogg

Buckcherry - Rescue Me.mogg

Buzzcocks - Ever Fallen In Love (COVER).mogg

Cab - Bounce.mogg

Cheap Trick - Hello There.mogg

Chevelles - Get it On.mogg

Clash - I Fought the Law.mogg

Clash - Should I Stay or Should I Go.mogg

Cocktail Slippers - Give it to Me.mogg

Coheed & Cambria - Ten Speed (Of God's Blood And Burial) (COVER).mogg

Coheed & Cambria - Welcome Home.mogg

Coheed and Cambria - Tenspeed (Of God's Blood and Burial).mogg

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home.mogg

Count Zero - Shake.mogg

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son (COVER).mogg

Crooked X - Nightmare.mogg

Crooked X - Rock 'n' Roll Dream.mogg

Cult - She Sells Sanctuary.mogg

David Bowie - Heroes (COVER).mogg

David Bowie - Moonage Daydream.mogg

David Bowie - Queen Bitch (COVER).mogg

David Bowie - Suffragette City.mogg

Dead Kennedys - Holiday in Cambodia.mogg

Dealership - Database Corrupted.mogg

Death Of The Cool - Can't Let Go.mogg

Deep Purple - Highway Star.mogg

DevilDriver - Clouds Over California.mogg

Devo - Girl U Want (2008).mogg

Devo - Through Being Cool (2008).mogg

Devo - Uncontrollable Urge.mogg

Die Toten Hosen - Hier Kommt Alex.mogg

Dinosaur Jr - Feel the Pain.mogg

Disturbed - Down With the Sickness.mogg

Disturbed - Indestructible.mogg

Disturbed - Inside The Fire.mogg

Disturbed - Perfect Insanity.mogg

Donnas - New Kid In School.mogg

Dream Theater - Constant Motion.mogg

Dream Theater - Panic Attack.mogg

Duran Duran - Girls On Film.mogg

Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Wolf.mogg

Duran Duran - Rio.mogg

Elvis Costello - Pump It Up.mogg

Endeverafter - I Wanna Be Your Man.mogg

Evile - Thrasher.mogg

Faith No More - Epic.mogg

Faith No More - We Care A Lot.mogg

Fall Out Boy - Dead On Arrival.mogg

Fall Out Boy - I Don't Care.mogg

Fall Out Boy - This Ain't A Scene, It's An Arms Race.mogg

Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way.mogg

Flyleaf - I'm So Sick.mogg

Foo Fighters - Doll.mogg

Foo Fighters - Enough Space.mogg

Foo Fighters - Everlong.mogg

Foo Fighters - February Stars.mogg

Foo Fighters - Hey, Johnny Park!.mogg

Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly.mogg

Foo Fighters - Monkey Wrench.mogg

Foo Fighters - My Hero.mogg

Foo Fighters - My Poor Brain.mogg

Foo Fighters - New Way Home.mogg

Foo Fighters - See You.mogg

Foo Fighters - Up In Arms.mogg

Foo Fighters - Walking After You.mogg

Foo Fighters - Wind Up.mogg

Foreigner - Juke Box Hero (COVER).mogg

Freezepop - Brainpower.mogg

Freezepop - Sprode.mogg

Garbage - I Think I'm Paranoid.mogg

Garbage - Why Do You Love Me.mogg

Ghost Hounds - Ashes to Fire.mogg

GLADoS - Still Alive (Featured in Portal).mogg

Go-Go's - We Got the Beat.mogg

Grateful Dead - Alabama Getaway.mogg

Grateful Dead - Casey Jones.mogg

Grateful Dead - China Cat Sunflower.mogg

Grateful Dead - Franklin's Tower.mogg

Grateful Dead - I Need A Miracle.mogg

Grateful Dead - Sugar Magnolia.mogg

Grateful Dead - Truckin'.mogg

Guess Who - American Woman.mogg

Guns & Roses - Shackler's Revenge.mogg

Guns & Roses - Welcome to the Jungle.mogg

H-Blockx - Countdown To Insanity.mogg

Hives - Main Offender.mogg

Hole - Celebrity Skin.mogg

Hollywood Undead - Young.mogg

Honest Bob And The Factory-To-Dealer Incentives - I Get By.mogg

Hot Hot Heat - Bandages.mogg

Interpol - PDA.mogg

Iron Maiden - Number Of The Beast (COVER).mogg

Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills (COVER).mogg

Jane's Addiction - Mountain Song.mogg

Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl.mogg

Jethro Tull - Aqualung.mogg

Jimmy Buffet - Cheeseburger In Paradise (2008).mogg

Jimmy Buffet - Margaritaville (2008).mogg

Jimmy Buffet - Volcano (2008).mogg

Jimmy Eat World - The Middle.mogg

Joan Jett - Bad Reputation.mogg

Jonathan Coulton - Skullcrusher Mountain.mogg

Jonathan Coulton - Still Alive.mogg

Journey - Any Way You Want It.mogg

Judas Priest - Painkiller.mogg

Judas Priest - You Got Another Thing Comin'.mogg

Juli - Perfekte Welle.mogg

Kansas - Carry On My Wayward Son.mogg

Killers - Mr. Brightside.mogg

Killers - Smile Like You Mean It.mogg

Killers - Spaceman.mogg

Killers - When You Were Young.mogg

Killswitch Engage - My Curse.mogg

Kiss - Calling Dr. Love.mogg

KISS - Detroit Rock City.mogg

Knack - My Sharona (cover).mogg

Konks - 29 Fingers.mogg

Kutless - The Feeling.mogg

L7 - Pretend We're Dead.mogg

Lacuna Coil - Our Truth.mogg

Lamb of God - Laid to Rest.mogg

Len Price 3 - If I Ain't Got You.mogg

Les Wampas - Manu Chao.mogg

Lesley Roy - I'm Gone, I'm Going.mogg

Libyans - Welcome to the Neighborhood.mogg

Linkin Park - One Step Closer.mogg

Lit - My Own Worst Enemy.mogg

Lush - Deluxe.mogg

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps.mogg

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man.mogg

Machine Head - Aesthetics Of Hate.mogg

Main Drag - A Jagged Gorgeous Winter.mogg

Mastodon - Colony of Birchmen.mogg

MaxÃ¯mo Park - Girls Who Play Guitars.mogg

Megadeth - Peace Sells.mogg

Megadeth - Sleep Walker.mogg

Megadeth - Sleepwalker.mogg

Metallica - ...And Justice For All.mogg

Metallica - Battery.mogg

Metallica - Blackened.mogg

Metallica - Enter Sandman.mogg

Metallica - Ride The Lightning.mogg

Mighty Mighty Bosstones - Where'd You Go.mogg

Modest Mouse - Float On.mogg

Molly Hatchet - Flirtin' With Disaster.mogg

Mother Hips - Time We Had.mogg

Motley Crue - Down At The Whiskey.mogg

Motley Crue - Face Down In The Dirt.mogg

Motley Crue - Saints Of Los Angeles.mogg

Motorhead - Ace of Spades.mogg

Mountain - Mississippi Queen (COVER).mogg

Muffs - Kids in America.mogg

Muse - Hysteria.mogg

Myriad - A Clean Shot.mogg

New Pornographers - Electric Version.mogg

Nine Inch Nails - Burn.mogg

Nine Inch Nails - Capital G.mogg

Nine Inch Nails - Last.mogg

Nine Inch Nails - March Of The Pigs.mogg

Nine Inch Nails - The Collector.mogg

Nine Inch Nails - The Hand That Feeds.mogg

Nine Inch Nails - The Perfect Drug.mogg

Nirvana - Breed.mogg

Nirvana - Drain You.mogg

Nirvana - In Bloom.mogg

Nirvana - Lounge Act.mogg

Nirvana - On A Plain.mogg

Nirvana - Polly.mogg

Nirvana - Something in the Way.mogg

Nirvana - Stay Away.mogg

Nirvana - Territorial Pissings.mogg

Norman Greenbaum - Spirit in the Sky.mogg

Oasis - Don't Look Back In Anger.mogg

Oasis - Live Forever.mogg

Oasis - Rock N' Roll Star.mogg

Oasis - Wonderwall.mogg

Offspring - Come Out and Play.mogg

Offspring - Gone Away.mogg

Offspring - Hammerhead.mogg

Offspring - Pretty Fly for a White Guy.mogg

Offspring - Self Esteem.mogg

OK Go - Here It Goes Again.mogg

Opiate for the Masses - Burn You Down.mogg

Outlaws - Green Grass and High Tides (cover).mogg

Panic at the Disco - Nine in the Afternoon.mogg

Panic at the Disco - She's a Handsome Woman.mogg

Papa Roach - Time Is Running Out.mogg

Paramore - Crushcrushcrush.mogg

Paramore - That's What You Get.mogg

Pearl Jam - Alive.mogg

Pearl Jam - Alive.mogg.reapeaks

Pixies - Debaser.mogg

Pixies - Gouge Away.mogg

Pixies - Hey.mogg

Pixies - Silver.mogg

Pixies - Wave of Mutilation.mogg

Pleymo - New Wave.mogg

Police - Message in a Bottle.mogg

Police - Roxanne.mogg

Presidents of the United States of America - Lump.mogg

Queens Of The Stone Age - 3's & 7's.mogg

Queens Of The Stone Age - Go With The Flow.mogg

Queens Of The Stone Age - Little Sister.mogg

Queens Of The Stone Age - Sick, Sick, Sick.mogg

R.E.M. - Orange Crush.mogg

Radiohead - Creep.mogg

Radiohead - My Iron Lung.mogg

Rage Against The Machine - Testify.mogg

Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop.mogg

Ramones - Rockaway Beach.mogg

Ramones - Teenage Lobotomy.mogg

Ratt - Round and Round.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Apache Rose Peacock.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Breaking the Girl.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Funky Monks.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give it Away.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I Could Have Lied.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - If You Have to Ask.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Mellowship Slinky in B Major.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - My Lovely Man.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Naked in the Rain.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sir Psycho Sexy.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Snow ((Hey Oh)).mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Snow (Hey Oh).mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Suck My Kiss.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Tell Me Baby.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Greeting Song.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Power of Equality.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Righteous and the Wicked.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - They're Red Hot.mogg

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge.mogg

REM - Orange Crush.mogg

Replacements - Alex Chilton.mogg

Rise Against - Give It All.mogg

Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter.mogg

Rush - Closer To The Heart.mogg

Rush - Limelight.mogg

Rush - Limelight (COVER).mogg

Rush - Red Barchetta.mogg

Rush - The Camera Eye.mogg

Rush - The Trees.mogg

Rush - Tom Sawyer.mogg

Rush - Tom Sawyer (COVER).mogg

Rush - Vital Signs.mogg

Rush - Witch Hunt.mogg

Rush - Working Man.mogg

Rush - Working Man (Vault Edition).mogg

Rush - YYZ.mogg

Scars On Broadway - They Say.mogg

Semi Precious Weapons - Magnetic Baby.mogg

Serj Tankian - Beethoven's C.mogg

Serj Tankian - Beethoven's ****.mogg

Shaimus - Like a Fool.mogg

Shinedown - Devour.mogg

Shinedown - Junkies For Fame.mogg

Silversun Pickups - Lazy Eye.mogg

SixxAM - Life Is Beautiful.mogg

Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock.mogg

Smashing Pumpkins - Siva.mogg

Smashing Pumpkins - Today.mogg

Smashing Pumpkins - Zero.mogg

Social Distortion - I Was Wrong.mogg

Sonic Youth - Kool Thing.mogg

Sonic Youth - Teen Age Riot.mogg

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun.mogg

Soundgarden - Pretty Noose.mogg

Soundgarden -Spoonman.mogg

Speck - Conventional Lover.mogg

Squeeze - Cool for Cats.mogg

Staind - This Is It.mogg

Steely Dan - Bodhisattva.mogg

Stephen and the Colberts - Charlene (I'm Right Behind You).mogg

Sterns - Supreme Girl.mogg

Steve Miller Band - Rock'n Me.mogg

Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song.mogg

Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing.mogg

Stone Temple Pilots - Vasoline.mogg

Strokes - Reptilia.mogg

Survivor - Eye of the Tiger.mogg

Sweet - Action (COVER).mogg

Sweet - Ballroom Blitz (COVER).mogg

System of a Down - B.Y.O.B..mogg

System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B.mogg

System of a Down - Chop Suey!.mogg

System Of A Down - Toxicity.mogg

T. Rex - Bang a Gong (Get It On).mogg

T. Rex - Bang A Gong (Get it On) (COVER).mogg

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer.mogg

Tenacious D - Master Exploder.mogg

Testament - Electric Crown.mogg

Testament - Souls of Black.mogg

That Handsome Devil - Rob the Prez-O-Dent.mogg

The Acro-Bats - Day Late, Dollar Short.mogg

The All-American Rejects - Dirty Little Secret.mogg

The All-American Rejects - Move Along.mogg

The Black Crowes - Hard To Handle (COVER).mogg

The Clash - Complete Control.mogg

The Clash - I Fought The Law.mogg

The Clash - Train In Vain.mogg

The Haunted - D.O.A..mogg

The Hives - Die, All Right!.mogg

The Hives - Main Offender.mogg

The Janitors - Get Your Rock On (Featured in The American Mall).mogg

The Killers - When You Were Young.mogg

The Knack - My Sharona (COVER).mogg

The Konks - 29 Fingers.mogg

The Material - Moving To Seattle.mogg

The Monkees - Last Train To Clarksville (COVER).mogg

The Mother Hips - Red Tandy.mogg

The Mother Hips - Time We Had.mogg

The Mother Hips - Time-Sick Son Of A Grizzly Bear.mogg

The New Pornographers - Electric Version.mogg

The Offspring - Hammerhead.mogg

The Outlaws - Green Grass And High Tides (COVER).mogg

The Police - Can't Stand Losing You.mogg

The Police - Message In A Bottle.mogg

The Police - Next To You.mogg

The Police - Roxanne.mogg

The Police - Synchronicity II.mogg

The Police - Truth Hits Everybody.mogg

The Pretenders - Brass In Pocket (COVER).mogg

The Runaways - Cherry Bomb (COVER).mogg

The Sounds - Song With A Mission (COVER).mogg

The Strokes - Reptilia.mogg

The Who - Amazing Journey.mogg

The Who - Baba O'Riley.mogg

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes.mogg

The Who - Eminence Front.mogg

The Who - Going Mobile.mogg

The Who - Leaving Here.mogg

The Who - My Generation (Live At Leeds).mogg

The Who - Real Good Looking Boy.mogg

The Who - Sea And Sand.mogg

The Who - Summertime Blues (Live At Leeds).mogg

The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again.mogg

The Who - Young Man Blues (Live At Leeds).mogg

Them Terribles - Bullets & Guns.mogg

Thenewno2 - Crazy Tuesday.mogg

Thenewno2 - Yomp.mogg

Tickle Me Pink - The Time Is Wrong.mogg

Timmy & The Lords Of The Underworld - Timmy & The Lords Of The Underworld.mogg

Timmy and the Lords of the Underworld.mogg

Tokio Hotel - Monsoon.mogg

Trapt â€" Whoâ€™s Going Home With You Tonight.mogg

Trapt - Who's Going Home With You Tonight.mogg

Tribe - Outside.mogg

Underoath - Desperate Times, Desperate Measures.mogg

Vagiant - Seven.mogg

Velvet Revolver - Slither.mogg

Vesuvius - Promised Land (Featured in The Rocker).mogg

Weezer - Buddy Holly.mogg

Weezer - Dreamin'.mogg

Weezer - El Scorcho.mogg

Weezer - Say It Ain't So.mogg

Weezer - The Greatest Man That Ever Lived.mogg

Weezer - Troublemaker.mogg

Who - Baba O'Riley.mogg

Who - Behind Blue Eyes.mogg

Who - My Generation.mogg

Who - Pinball Wizard.mogg

Who - Who Are You.mogg

Who - Won't Get Fooled Again.mogg

Wolfmother - Joker & the Thief.mogg

Wolfmother - Joker And The Thief.mogg

X Japan - IV.mogg

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Date With The Night.mogg

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Maps.mogg


----------



## sonyman

aparantly .mogg files were created for the Guitar Hero type games and thats why they are around and thats where they come from which explains why there are so many around and why they only have 5-6 tracks I have downloaded loads of em so my collection is growing a lot


----------

